# Will this snow blade fit my tractor?



## Brad55102 (Aug 1, 2013)

i have a 2012 craftsman GT6000
will a 15 year old craftsman 14in high snow blade fit? 
are they all generic? 
Do i have to buy the 16in snow blade that sears sells?


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Any snow blade can be made to fit. They are not all generic though. The mounting is different on most, and chances are if there's a 15 year difference, they found a different way to mount it, or changed it so they could sell you a new one.


----------

